# 1991 Toyota Previa sunroof & headliner



## woowee (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi Midnight Tech, 

I've been wanting to remove the glass sunroof but haven't been able to find much information on the proper procedures. 
My Haynes manual doesn't cover that for some reason. What I did manage to find on the web was the following:

http://www.autozone.com/az/cds/en_us/0900823d/80/22/dd/66/0900823d8022dd66/repairInfoPages.htm

The procedures provided seem to present some problems of their own for me to accomplish my task. You will probably agree as you see what info they give . . .. .

Procedure #1 stated "Open the sliding moon roof." 
My problem here is that my engaging the switch seems to work the motor but doesn't move the class open and back. 

Procedure #3 says "Remove the roof headliner." which I'm guessing is the interior panel above. It doesn't say how to do that. Also, there is a rear A/C unit that appears to be attached to this "headliner" which would probably need to be removed (Where does it say how to do that ?). This A/C unit is between the sunroof (just forward of) and the front seats (just above and back) of the driver & passenger seats from one side to the other.

Procedure #6 says "Remove the drive motor retained by two nuts and a bolt. Disconnect the wiring attached to the motor." Nowhere does it say exactly where it is. 
Fortunately, by my engaging the sunroof switch (located in the middle of the rear A/C unit), the motor turns which I can hear (I think that is what I heard). The electric motor sound comes from under the rear A/C unit (approx. two-thirds from the middle where the switch is towards the passenger side doors) AND probably under the headliner as well. 

I'm glad there were a few drawings, though more illustrations and/or photos would always be helpful for some of us. Knowing the tools to use and having warnings of potential damaging manuevers could certainly help a novice succeed. 

Sorry if I've been too wordy here. Hope you or others can help. 
Thanks.:monkeysmi


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

for procedure one, it is probably the motor is too weak to move the glass anymore. For that I can tell you that it should work if you help the motor by pushing the glass how it should go. But that will nly work if the motor got weak and still works to some degree.

Procedure 3: In most cars i seen, there are clips that hold the roof lining up. This is something that you can buy a tool or to help, i usually used a screwdriver but then you have to be careful of scratches and those clips are only plastic and break easy. You can always buy more though, they do tend to break easier when they get older. Sorry, i can not give more than general information for this, i did try to gogle it quickly and didnt find anything. Also there may be something were you have to move it a certain way. Then fo the unit there, it should have screws or something that you can esasily take off and get that to come off. They the wires should disconect easilyfrom that. 

Procedure 6: you will probably see everything when the headlineing is gone. The motor will have to be by the sunroof itself. I have done this for door window and it is simple. It may be hard to see, but in your case it does not seem so bad, and the wire should have a cip that you can easily diconect the wire from. Just when you get to this, take your time and look at what is there and it should be easy to figure out

Sorry for the bad english that i am sure is in here, but feel free to ask me about anything i said or if you have more question, and just remember, for all of this, take your and do not force anything, otherwise the problem get gets worse.


----------



## woowee (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks snoop. 
I have a feeling that what moves the sunroof isn't only the motor but also a cable (or something). Even with what I perceive as a strong sound when I engage the switch, you still could be right that the motor is weak. 

There are probably better and more specific tools to use (besides a flathead screwdrivers, etc) for removing headliners. Yesterday I found a professional who will do it for me at a very good rate instead of my risking some damage (as you said -- the problem can "get worse"). 

Thanks again and don't worry too much of your English abilities. Most native speakers would understand most of what you intended to say.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Your welcome. 
It could be the cable too, not sure the history of how it hapened. Usually if the motor got weak you would notice it sowing down over time. One window i did, everything wa okay, the cable was okay, just the cable was not in the right place and not even a new motor was able to move it. What cased the cable to move was the window was that the glass got stuck and someone kept trying to use it i think. 

There are tools I seen, i did read reviews on them and a lot said they don't work as well as they say. I am not sure how it is set up, like some cars are easie then others, and also how much you care about the car and how much time you have. It may take you all day to do it anyway. It was just one car i had was not worth that much and hard to find parts for so it was cheaper to do it myself.

That is good you found someone to do it for you though. Nothing to worry about that way and I wouldn't do anything outside my ablities unless i have the time to take where i know i can get it down. 

Saddly though i only speak english, but i have been busy the last few days for an exam that i had today.

I hope all goes good for you.


----------

